# Mehrere tausend Hotmail-Konten ausgespäht



## Newsfeed (6 Oktober 2009)

Die Zugangsdaten von mehr als zehntausend europäischen Windows-Live-Hotmail-Konten sind offenbar ausgespäht und uns Internet gestellt worden. Vermutlich stammen sie aus einem größer angelegten Phishing-Angriff.

Weiterlesen...


----------

